

Show HN: Pollse, our weekend Rails Rumble submission - molson8472
http://tectonics.r13.railsrumble.com/

======
AtTheLast
This was my first ever hackathon so I didn't know what to expect. But, it was
lots of fun working on Pollse and seeing the project come to life in such a
short amount of time. Great job team!

